# new lab coming



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant wait, saturday I am getting my new lab being shipped in from california.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Tell us about the pup! Who is it out of ? Vic


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

sire is FC AFC Rebel With A Cause
the dam only has a JH WC but she is right out of FC AFC yellowstone's tnt explosion
22 titles in the first four generations.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like a great pup! Congrats.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like a great prospect. Congrats


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's awfully similar to a breeding Gordon Miner did a few years ago. I was tempted to partake! My Gus is your pup's uncle by Nitro. 8)


----------

